# Hartford City, IN- Morgan, F adult special needs



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Act quickly to adopt Morgan-URGENT. Pets at this shelter may be held for only a short time. 
Shelter: Blackford County Animal Shelter 

Pet ID #: 1375132 


Phone: (765) 348-5284 
- Let 'em know you saw "Morgan-URGENT" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 

Address: 2525 N. 200 E. 
Hartford City , IN 
47348 


Phone: (765) 348-5284 
- Let 'em know you saw "Morgan-URGENT" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet2357942.html
Morgan 









Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Tan/Yellow/Fawn - With Black 

Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 



Morgan-URGENT is: 
purebred 
has special needs 
up to date with shots 



Morgan-URGENT's story... 
Morgan has tested positive for heartworm disease


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Blackford Cty AC ,IN. Morgan F adult special needs*

Morgan is a very pretty girl. Bump.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Blackford Cty AC ,IN. Morgan F adult special needs*

wow they are all breaking my heart more then usual today. i REALLY hope someone can save her. I just did a mapquest and she's 4 hours from me, but i will do whatever i can if there is a rescue that can save her.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Blackford Cty AC ,IN. Morgan F adult special needs*

If any Chicago rescues can take her, I will do my best to get her to you!!! [email protected]


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Blackford Cty AC ,IN. Morgan F adult special needs*

So....many heartworm positive dogs lately! We have one being treated in Fort Wayne this Monday for heartworm. 
Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Blackford Cty AC ,IN. Morgan F adult special needs*

nightly bump for the pretty girl


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Blackford Cty AC ,IN. Morgan F adult special needs*

another bump before bed. i am really hoping for this girl.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Blackford Cty AC ,IN. Morgan F adult special needs*

oh no... her link is no longer available.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Blackford Cty AC ,IN. Morgan F adult special needs*

Anyone know what happened with her?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Blackford Cty AC ,IN. Morgan F adult special needs*

any news?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Blackford Cty AC ,IN. Morgan F adult special needs*

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Blackford Cty AC ,IN. Morgan F adult special needs*

bump


----------

